# Winter in Andalusia



## roja (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I am living in cold and frosty Copenhagen and have a campervan which I would love to drive to South-East Spain in, and hang around for jan. to april ca.. I sail the warm period in the Baltic. Would like to be active in Winter!
I am newly pensioned and am very fit and thought it would be nice to meet up with ex-pats in this area. I even thought of working a bit, though not necessary; I had a life filled with 30 years in hospital-areas plus I am a great home-runner, cook, manager and more with 2 grown kids now, both academics.
I am pleasant, good humoured and I miss the English in me, but love Spain as I drove around this country twice: last year and year before. Have a yacht, but cannot sail in Winter, here. 
Any interested people out there are welcome to e mail.[/email]. . 
Thanx :
Roja


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! Well, it is certainly warmer here in the winter than Copenhagen. It can and does get chilly at nights especially when the skies are clear and of course there is plenty of snow in the Sierra Nevada. But assuming you will be avoiding the mountains and staying around sea level it is very unlikely you will see any frosts - we haven't in the three years we've lived here and we are 350 m above sea level. And although there will be rain, and some of it very heavy, there will be plenty of days of clear blue skies and temperatures between 18 and 24C.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

roja said:


> Hello Everyone, I am living in cold and frosty Copenhagen and have a campervan which I would love to drive to South-East Spain in, and hang around for jan. to april ca.. I sail the warm period in the Baltic. Would like to be active in Winter!
> I am newly pensioned and am very fit and thought it would be nice to meet up with ex-pats in this area. I even thought of working a bit, though not necessary; I had a life filled with 30 years in hospital-areas plus I am a great home-runner, cook, manager and more with 2 grown kids now, both academics.
> I am pleasant, good humoured and I miss the English in me, but love Spain as I drove around this country twice: last year and year before. Have a yacht, but cannot sail in Winter, here.
> Any interested people out there are welcome to e mail.[/email]. .
> ...


Hi, will be much warmer than Denmark. However, no two winters are the same. My family have lived on the Costa Del Sol for 40 years, and we have lived permanently for nearly 10 years. Some winters can be very dry with lots of sunshine, others have been wet with lots of rain, though to be honest, there are sunny spells in between. I live 500 metres above sea level. Last year in low lying areas we had frost. I do know that in nueva Andalucia, across the road from Puerto Banus, in very low lying areas, they also get early morning frost, but it soon goes once the sun is up.
Like everywhere in winter, it depends on how lucky you are with the weather, but it is much warmer here than the rest of Europe. Only the Canary Isles are warmer.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

One thing you can guarantee about winters in Andalucia is that they are unpredictable! In the last eight years we've had the coldest November, the warmest December, the wettest January and the driest March since records began.

But once you get a nice high pressure area settling, you know you are in for a lovely warm sunny spell and it doesn't get dark till 6.30 even in midwinter.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> One thing you can guarantee about winters in Andalucia is that they are unpredictable! In the last eight years we've had the coldest November, the warmest December, the wettest January and the driest March since records began.
> 
> But once you get a nice high pressure area settling, you know you are in for a lovely warm sunny spell and it doesn't get dark till 6.30 even in midwinter.


... unless, of course, Spain moves to GMT


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> ... unless, of course, Spain moves to GMT


Then we'd just get up an hour earlier!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Then we'd just get up an hour earlier!


Ditto...and it would fit in better with our dogwalking routine.


----------



## roja (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all, so far; is it true they hate campervans? Especially if they park more than 2 days? I read this yesterday, but we had no bother from people atall those two summers in Spain. Drove the Whole coast round the second year. 
Are there any areas to "live" quietly for ones self by the Andalusian coast? Around Malaga was so filled with heat-exaspirated people (with 5 children in every car, no van, at least) in the summer.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Please bear in mind, the coastal mountains are the boundary between the mild winter weather and the cold winter weather. Where I live in Andalucia it can be 18c in January, but 30 minutes up and over the mountain it can be nearer 4c.
In Torre del Mar camper vans used to park by the sea in a car park, but they stopped that. They now must use the proper sites. Okay, some still try and do it, but it is nothing like it was


----------

